# 6 min to reach PAX, just to drive them 3 min.



## likwid8 (Mar 21, 2018)

Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX? I cannot understand why my distance to pick them up is longer than their destination. I get it, I might have been the closest ping but I'm losing money this way if they aren't paying me.

Off-topic: Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

likwid8 said:


> Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX?


No.



likwid8 said:


> Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


Do you really need an answer for this question?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Try drive 10 miles for a 2.2 mile ride, all day! Thats about 150 miles just to pick up small rides. 8 bucks an hour!


----------



## likwid8 (Mar 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> No.
> 
> Do you really need an answer for this question?


Don't belittle me, I'm fairly new to ride-sharing and it was a legit question. Had I been driving a Dodge Caravan and their destination was an hour long I might have considered it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

likwid8 said:


> Don't belittle me, I'm fairly new to ride-sharing and it was a legit question.


Oh, you're new to ride-sharing? Well, in that case, yes, definitely strap the mattress to the top of your vehicle, and as you're zipping down the road, remember to whistle The Beverly Hillbillies theme song as loud as you can for maximum enjoyment!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

likwid8 said:


> Don't belittle me, I'm fairly new to ride-sharing and it was a legit question. Had I been driving a Dodge Caravan and their destination was an hour long I might have considered it.


It's unfortunate that we live in a world where mattresses cannot drive themselves


----------



## likwid8 (Mar 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, you're new to ride-sharing? Well, in that case, yes, definitely strap the mattress to the top of your vehicle, and as you're zipping down the road, remember to whistle The Beverly Hillbillies theme song as loud as you can for maximum enjoyment!


Damn that was funny.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

likwid8 said:


> Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX? I cannot understand why my distance to pick them up is longer than their destination. I get it, I might have been the closest ping but I'm losing money this way if they aren't paying me.
> 
> Off-topic: Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


Haha

All depends on rates paid.

Generally the uhaul request are pennies and should be mercilessly shot down


----------



## Western Ave (May 4, 2018)

When I was new with Uber I accepted a ping 20 min away while sitting in the John Wayne Queue...

It was an old asian woman in irvine so happy that I picked her up since she was only going 0.5 miles to church. She said a taxi would never do that for her so she loves Uber

I collected 2.40 and she spilled coffee on my seat



Hunter420 said:


> Try drive 10 miles for a 2.2 mile ride, all day! Thats about 150 miles just to pick up small rides. 8 bucks an hour!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Western Ave said:


> When I was new with Uber I accepted a ping 20 min away while sitting in the John Wayne Queue...
> 
> It was an old asian woman in irvine so happy that I picked her up since she was only going 0.5 miles to church. She said a taxi would never do that for her so she loves Uber
> 
> I collected 2.40 and she spilled coffee on my seat


And...Nowadays you're like "ooh, *$52.40* for 22 minutes of work"

...right?


----------



## Western Ave (May 4, 2018)

I have been doing this crap too long

I can look at the miles, minutes, and pt and usually estimate the exact payout to within a dollar or two

Its scary when you estimate a fare will be 46 and it turns out to be 46.12

I still ant a bit more than I should because I have no patients. If I could just stand waiting I would be more efficient



Adieu said:


> And...Nowadays you're like "ooh, *$52.40* for 22 minutes of work"
> 
> ...right?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Western Ave said:


> I have been doing this crap too long
> 
> I can look at the miles, minutes, and pt and usually estimate the exact payout to within a dollar or two
> 
> ...


I meant $2.40 plus $50 spilt coffee fee lol


----------



## Western Ave (May 4, 2018)

I didnt even report it

Dont know what I was thinking



Adieu said:


> I meant $2.40 plus $50 spilt coffee fee lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You weren't there yet?


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

likwid8 said:


> Don't belittle me, I'm fairly new to ride-sharing and it was a legit question. Had I been driving a Dodge Caravan and their destination was an hour long I might have considered it.


No, dont EVER consider that. You are there to provide a ride from point a to b. That is IT. We are not a moving company, nor do we wait for people to shop or go thru drive thrus ever. We do not provide water, candy or any other bullshit that costs YOU money. If you decide to be a hero and lug a mattress on your roof then that stupid pax expects the next driver to do the same.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

likwid8 said:


> Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX


No, I think I've seen on a different thread that you might get a long pick up fee if pax is too far away. Still not worth driving too far to pick up a rider.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

likwid8 said:


> Off-topic: Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


Doesn't surprise me in the least. I passed someone on the highway, mattress bungee cord tied to roof of car, doing 30 in a 55, blinkers on in the second from left lane. Proudly had the Uber/Lyft stickers showing. Frigging moron.

My favorite was May of the Platinum Metals Program, took a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...

Me: Hello

Cheap fornicator: What kind of car do you have?

Me: Camry/Accord/Altima

C.F.: Do you have a sunroof?

Me: No. Why?

C.F.: I'm moving and have a ladder

Me: No. Sorry

Waited 2 minutes and Shuffled his ass


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This is one of my top complaints about these companies.

1st pickup today: 2.3 miles to arrive, 1.3 miles to drop off.

2nd pickup: 2.2 miles to arrive, I saw the dest was just about a mile away, nobody standing outside (giant apt complex), so I just drove away in disgust. Guy tries calling me but I ignored it. Ride starts automatically. Pax cancels. On the plus side, my AR stays high, isn't that what they want?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

likwid8 said:


> Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX? I cannot understand why my distance to pick them up is longer than their destination. I get it, I might have been the closest ping but I'm losing money this way if they aren't paying me.
> 
> Off-topic: Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


Last year I received a ping to a church. I pulled in and they had a Christmas tree tent set up in the parking lot. This guy waves me over and says..

"I'm just going to throw this on your roof real quick we're only going a few miles"

Uh.. what? No you're not...

Last night I get a ping and shortly after this text..









Wtf?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Last year I received a ping to a church. I pulled in and they had a Christmas tree tent set up in the parking lot. This guy waves me over and says..
> 
> "I'm just going to throw this on your roof real quick we're only going a few miles"
> 
> ...


As if animals and drunks aren't invasive enough


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

likwid8 said:


> Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX? I cannot understand why my distance to pick them up is longer than their destination. I get it, I might have been the closest ping but I'm losing money this way if they aren't paying me.
> 
> Off-topic: Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


No distance pick up on Lyft, and no you did the right thing rolling out!!


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

I get some bad ones but 20 mins drive to pick up a line?? Even with the prime there eas no way!


----------



## Western Ave (May 4, 2018)

The problem with the long pickup high PT rides is they are almost always switched with an unknown before arriving


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

New2This said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the least. I passed someone on the highway, mattress bungee cord tied to roof of car, doing 30 in a 55, blinkers on in the second from left lane. Proudly had the Uber/Lyft stickers showing. Frigging moron.
> 
> My favorite was May of the Platinum Metals Program, took a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...
> 
> ...


Lord almighty - WTF is wrong with these idiots??!!

I can't imagine thinking this would be acceptable in any world or circumstance. WHO DOES THIS? I mean, first and foremost, you have a ladder you need to transport? You'd better be ordering the biggest truck-like version of Uber possible. Secondly, *POOL*??!! Really?? Are you effing kidding me right now?

I'm sorry but that pax needs a big, harsh smack across the face and then a swift kick in the ass. Then they need to be kicked off both Uber AND Lyft immediately so as not to waste any other drivers' time and energy.

Bye, Felicia.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

likwid8 said:


> Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX? I cannot understand why my distance to pick them up is longer than their destination. I get it, I might have been the closest ping but I'm losing money this way if they aren't paying me.
> 
> Off-topic: Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/proof-that-lyft-drivers-are-giving-away-free-rides-while-lyft-takes-a-35-comission.165017/


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

unfortunately Uber and Lyft have created a society of people now days that will request a car to go a short distance down the road where they could have walked and etc. Just think of it this way, before Uber and Lyft, how would these people normally get around? Would they have called a cab to go half a mile down the road to church? The cab company would have just laughed at the call saying well ma'am I have a cab about 15-20 mins away and you are going only half mile down the road, this is not a valid ride and will not make any money on this. By the time the cable would arrive you could have walked to your destination and gotten exercise! Now I can understand like in my area I live in a resort town in Palm Springs. People come here and wanna go somewhere and dont realize sometimes that where they are going its just af ew blocks away. Now when its PT around 200% more and on a plus ride I dont mind at all but sometimes when I drop them off and they are like wow that was close and I was like ya it was. In my mind Im thinking suckers just paid me $25-30 on a PT plus ride to go 5 mins up the street cuz they didnt look at the damn app to see their destination was only up the street. lol I love it! now for all those ants out there doing base fares and driving 15-20 mins for a pickup then you are doing something wrong and won't be driving much longer. BYE FELICIA!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

we all need to 3 star every 3 dollar fare that does not tip. i get those 3 dollar rides often down town areas. no tip 3 star. drive 7 minutes then wait 3 minutes then driver 5 minutes. so you can 4 in an hour.12 dollars. lets say fuel is a min of 4 bucks that hour? ok 5 bucks. ac running. profit is 7 bucks an hour. 2.25 under min wage. and wear and tear on your car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> we all need to 3 star every 3 dollar fare that does not tip. i get those 3 dollar rides often down town areas. no tip 3 star. drive 7 minutes then wait 3 minutes then driver 5 minutes. so you can 4 in an hour.12 dollars. lets say fuel is a min of 4 bucks that hour? ok 5 bucks. ac running. profit is 7 bucks an hour. 2.25 under min wage. and wear and tear on your car.


Something wrong with one star?

People who take short trips take lots of them. One 3 star does very little. Most drivers give 5 no matter what. Many can't figure out how to rate later on Lyft so it becomes 5 automatically.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> Now I can understand like in my area I live in a resort town in Palm Springs. People come here and wanna go somewhere and dont realize sometimes that where they are going its just af ew blocks away. Now when its PT around 200% more and on a plus ride I dont mind at all but sometimes when I drop them off and they are like wow that was close and I was like ya it was. In my mind Im thinking suckers just paid me $25-30 on a PT plus ride to go 5 mins up the street cuz they didnt look at the damn app to see their destination was only up the street. lol I love it!


I picked up a pair of women at their hotel, they were excited to go eat at this restaurant that came "highly recommended." I flipped to start the trip and the screen to end the trip came up.
The "highly recommended" restaurant was across the street.
They were very embarrassed. I kept my cool and drove them across the street.
Later that evening a $20 tip appeared through the app.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I picked up a pair of women at their hotel, they were excited to go eat at this restaurant that came "highly recommended." I flipped to start the trip and the screen to end the trip came up.
> The "highly recommended" restaurant was across the street.
> They were very embarrassed. I kept my cool and drove them across the street.
> Later that evening a $20 tip appeared through the app.


 Ya see what I mean. A society of people now that dont even bother to look how far certain places are and dont even need to request a ride. especially inconvienencing the driver to drive to them for that short fare.



kingcorey321 said:


> we all need to 3 star every 3 dollar fare that does not tip. i get those 3 dollar rides often down town areas. no tip 3 star. drive 7 minutes then wait 3 minutes then driver 5 minutes. so you can 4 in an hour.12 dollars. lets say fuel is a min of 4 bucks that hour? ok 5 bucks. ac running. profit is 7 bucks an hour. 2.25 under min wage. and wear and tear on your car.


 Honestly I feel dumb for not even thinking about using that logic. You are right, if its a min fare ride and was just a couple blocks I would rate 3 stars or lower just cuz they couldn't walk themselves. At least the 3 stars guarantees me that I won't get their cheap ass again. I say 3 stars if its Min Fare and 1 star if theres no tip at all.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if its a single pax for a 3 dollar ride zero tip. if you get a couple for a dollar fare its almost 100% tip. they know whats up. they know were making jack shit.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

likwid8 said:


> Does Lyft pay me the distance to pick up a PAX? I cannot understand why my distance to pick them up is longer than their destination. I get it, I might have been the closest ping but I'm losing money this way if they aren't paying me.
> 
> Off-topic: Someone requested a Lyft and wanted to hang their new mattress top of my honda civic and I told them this is a taxi not a uhaul. I declined their service. Was I wrong in declining?


Just do it. Next request is be even. Don't like -quit/find something better and comfortable. To that end you right but this is reality and nothing can be done!!! Good luck



Matty760 said:


> Ya see what I mean. A society of people now that dont even bother to look how far certain places are and dont even need to request a ride. especially inconvienencing the driver to drive to them for that short fare.
> 
> Honestly I feel dumb for not even thinking about using that logic. You are right, if its a min fare ride and was just a couple blocks I would rate 3 stars or lower just cuz they couldn't walk themselves. At least the 3 stars guarantees me that I won't get their cheap ass again. I say 3 stars if its Min Fare and 1 star if theres no tip at all.


It's not help. It's loosing money. Know where and how far trip go is unpredictable. I try to figure out my self. One day it's be something better!!!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

One star and move on.


----------

